
I wrote and published one blog article a day for 365 days. AMA - basilesamel
Writing every day has had a huge impact on my life over the last year: I made my first revenue online, I wrote a book, I obtained my first freelance gig...
Have you ever thought about getting into a consistent writing habit? Well, I&#x27;m here to answer your questions :)
======
hansiess
Wow, that's inspiring. Would you mind sharing the blog here? I'm very curious!
I don't plan myself to write as a way to earn money at some point, or even
sharing it with others for that matter, but I started writing morning pages 32
days ago (yes, I count the days, it keeps me going and helps to not skip any).
It's a great exercise, but it's not creative writing.

~~~
basilesamel
sorry for the late reply :) I write here:
[https://200wordsaday.com/writers/BasileSamel](https://200wordsaday.com/writers/BasileSamel)

------
brudgers
Congratulations.

